# First pen (I'm willing to share)



## Ken T (Dec 14, 2020)

OK so this is really more like number 40 or so?   Even so, I'm still practicing with a lot of simple slimlines, but I really liked this Canary wood blank and wanted to share. 










No feelings will be hurt if you have anything to recommend.   One of the issues I continue to experience is getting the center ring completely flush with the blank.   I think the slimlines are tougher than some of the other as the center ring is very thin and even if I trim the blank right down to the bushing sometimes the center ring sits 1/2 a mm below the blank and feels 'cheap' when handling the pen. 

Thanks for everyone contributing on this forum, a lot of great info!


----------



## Brandy (Dec 14, 2020)

I love the finish!


----------



## egnald (Dec 14, 2020)

Greetings From *N*ebraska - Very nice looking pen- thanks for sharing.  I too started with Slimline models when I began turning, mostly because of the price; however, it wasn't very long before I started making them into Comfort models instead.  Other than the optional rubber grip, the main difference between the Slimline and the Comfort is the center band. The extra thickness in the Comfort was very much to my liking vs the standard Slimline style.  I measure Slimline center bands at 0.339 inches in diameter where the Comfort bands measure 0.449 inches. Turner's Warehouse (among others) sells them for about 50 cents each. I'm sure they must sell the Comfort Bushing as well.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## wolf creek knives (Dec 14, 2020)

Nice looking pen!!!
Looks like your a slight bit undersized on the tip with the blank, or it's my computer.  Not a problem as most people will never notice.  Slim Lines are a tough pen, that's why I think I've made probably 10 of them in total.  An option, like mentioned above, is the Comfort kit or the Trim Line kit.  A bit more wood to work with, but both are very nice pens.  I sell a lot of Comfort pens in Hawaii.  If you're interested PSI offers kits in bundles that also include the bushings.  Price is good and you can't go wrong with the bundled kits.  Also, check out PSI's "Specials" drop down, great pricing and you get everything you need to try different kits.  You might have to buy some drill bits but you can do well to check these out. 
14 Comfort Twist Pen Kit Variety Set​#PKCFPENPAK | In stock, Ready to ship!

Good luck!


----------



## bsshog40 (Dec 14, 2020)

Nice looking!


----------



## sorcerertd (Dec 14, 2020)

Canarywood can be pretty colorful.  That is a great finish, too.  If you are like me, once you get the wood flush with the parts, then you start to notice it's not actually flush all the way around due to various factors.  I won't get into that now, but here's a thought about the center bands.  If you are not 100% set on using the matching band from the kit, put a piece of scrap wood on the end of the top blank before you drill and turn it.  There's always scraps around.  You can pick your own matching, or contrasting, wood and turn it right along with the barrels for a perfect match in diameter.  Either slice a piece the width of the band, or go slightly wider and cut back on the top barrel so some of the band is on the tube.  There's a fair amount of room for play for the twist mechanism in that upper barrel.  Show us what you end up with.  I love to see what people come up with for custom bands.


----------



## jrich7970 (Dec 14, 2020)

That's a nice pen!  And a great finish.  It took me a while to get finishes like that, and I'm still not consistent.

As for Slimlines, I thought they were the way to go, when I first started turning.  I saw a lot of YouTube videos with people making them.  But now I don't like them.  I think a lot of people end up that way.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 15, 2020)

egnald said:


> Greetings From *N*ebraska - Very nice looking pen- thanks for sharing.  I too started with Slimline models when I began turning, mostly because of the price; however, it wasn't very long before I started making them into Comfort models instead.  Other than the optional rubber grip, the main difference between the Slimline and the Comfort is the center band. The extra thickness in the Comfort was very much to my liking vs the standard Slimline style.  I measure Slimline center bands at 0.339 inches in diameter where the Comfort bands measure 0.449 inches. Turner's Warehouse (among others) sells them for about 50 cents each. I'm sure they must sell the Comfort Bushing as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Dave
> View attachment 292799


Thanks for the tip, I did a few comfort pens by accident, and I agree about the band for sure!


----------



## Ken T (Dec 15, 2020)

wolf creek knives said:


> Nice looking pen!!!
> Looks like your a slight bit undersized on the tip with the blank, or it's my computer.  Not a problem as most people will never notice.  Slim Lines are a tough pen, that's why I think I've made probably 10 of them in total.  An option, like mentioned above, is the Comfort kit or the Trim Line kit.  A bit more wood to work with, but both are very nice pens.  I sell a lot of Comfort pens in Hawaii.  If you're interested PSI offers kits in bundles that also include the bushings.  Price is good and you can't go wrong with the bundled kits.  Also, check out PSI's "Specials" drop down, great pricing and you get everything you need to try different kits.  You might have to buy some drill bits but you can do well to check these out.
> 14 Comfort Twist Pen Kit Variety Set​#PKCFPENPAK | In stock, Ready to ship!
> 
> Good luck!


I think your right on the size.   It’s very close and probably another turner would be the only one to notice. Practice makes perfect I guess!

Wow, definitely worth checking out the other kits, esp for the price.  Thanks!


----------



## Ken T (Dec 15, 2020)

sorcerertd said:


> Canarywood can be pretty colorful.  That is a great finish, too.  If you are like me, once you get the wood flush with the parts, then you start to notice it's not actually flush all the way around due to various factors.  I won't get into that now, but here's a thought about the center bands.  If you are not 100% set on using the matching band from the kit, put a piece of scrap wood on the end of the top blank before you drill and turn it.  There's always scraps around.  You can pick your own matching, or contrasting, wood and turn it right along with the barrels for a perfect match in diameter.  Either slice a piece the width of the band, or go slightly wider and cut back on the top barrel so some of the band is on the tube.  There's a fair amount of room for play for the twist mechanism in that upper barrel.  Show us what you end up with.  I love to see what people come up with for custom bands.


Thanks,  I’ll definitely be trying some “scrap bands”


----------

